# Ryobi Hedge Trimmer Hot Start Problem



## J1CS (Sep 8, 2007)

Ryobi hedge trimmer starts good cold runs fine while using idles good does not die. If you turn it off for a few minutes while it is still hot it is a bear to get started. Ty by not chocking, then choke , then pump bubble just different things to finally get it started, any suggestions


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I had a ryobi that had that problem and it was the fuel tank/cap not venting properly, it would build pressure and would force fuel past the needle when shutoff and flood the engine, try removing the fuel cap just as you shut it off to see if that could be the problem, also it may be getting a air leak into the crankcase as things expand as they warm up, so while it is running sparay some carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb and along all crankcase mating surfaces to see if the engine tempo changes, if it does you have an air leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------

